
Firefox 5.0.1 and 3.6.19 compatibility updates is now available for Mac - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2011/07/firefox-501-and-3619-compatibility.html
======
nodata
Anyone got a link to a Firefox 3.6.x EOL roadmap?

